# Mac Port 1.9.2



## phelibre (12 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Mac Port vient de passer en version 1.9.2 
Si je fais la mise à jour, je perds tous les binaires installés par la version 1.9.1 ?
Merci,

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h06 ----------

Sorry pour mon post ....
Mais en ayant eu des difficultés pour installer MyPaint 0.9 j'ai fais la MAJ de port (selfupdate)


----------

